# my commercial is finally out



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The commercial that my dog and I are in is finally out and I guess it's mostly going to be on cable. Here's a link to it: Red Robin® Gourmet Burgers | RedRobin.com and click on the "watch yumm tv" in the middle of the screen. Don't blink or you will miss us. The barking in the background is my boy I'm told there will be an extended version out on youtube at some point.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Elaine said:


> The commercial that my dog and I are in is finally out and I guess it's mostly going to be on cable. Here's a link to it: Red Robin® Gourmet Burgers | RedRobin.com and click on the "watch yumm tv" in the middle of the screen. Don't blink or you will miss us. The barking in the background is my boy I'm told there will be an extended version out on youtube at some point.


 
WOW Elaine, that is SOOOOOOOOO awesome!! :congratulations:

It’s kinda a cute commercial, by the way.


----------



## dakota20 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's way cool! Was it filmed here (MN) or did you guys travel?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

That's really cool!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It was filmed in some nasty back alley here in Mpls. I was there for three hours and I had to a lot of takes for that. I'm hoping the extended version will show more of us.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

thats sweet!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Very Cool! I actually saw this commercial on tv when I was in Maine last week.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I actually just saw that commercial on TV! *lol* Great job and congratulations!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

congrats, way cool, been seeing this commercial on the tube


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Very cool!! I haven't seen this on tv yet, but I'll be watching for it. When we adopted our four girls, we did some PSA's for foster care adoption. Some people told us they saw them on tv, but I never did. I'm glad they gave us copies, otherwise I never would have seen them.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool Commercial and gorgeous dog!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

That is awesome, I have seen that commercial several times here in Michigan!

Can I tell people that I know you?:wild:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I saw this commercial the other day!Awesome!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:congratulations: That is awesome!

All the TV I watch is on DVR so I skip commercials but I'll keep my eyes out for this one!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I didn't blink! Awesome! (but now I am really hungry for a burger...)


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

JudynRich said:


> I didn't blink! Awesome! (but now I am really hungry for a burger...)


Didn't those burgers look GOOD! Thanks Elaine.

PS. I guess now that the commercial is out, it's too late to get free autographs from the boy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Its a Pawgraph XD


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Vinnie, you are allowed to be in his presence every weekend and he "lets" you throw his ball. I know how honored this makes you feel


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool! You guys looked very official.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Elaine said:


> Vinnie, you are allowed to be in his presence every weekend and he "lets" you throw his ball. I know how honored this makes you feel


:rofl: Yes, that's right. He does grace me with that slimy ball-on-a-rope. 

_(Hum, maybe I can sell that slimy spit? DNA of a famous dog? Bet that could be some big money...... ) _


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

We couldn't have done take after take after I don't know how many takes and kept my dog's attitude up without the help of my club's helper. You can't see him as he's just off camera, but the boy is racing around the car to get to him for a bite.

Vinnie, I get any residuals you make on his spit.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

I just saw this commercial here in Oregon this evening! That is great! First thing I thought when I saw it was "what a gooood dog!" Beautiful dog, too!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I SAW this on TV last nite))))


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are clearly a lot of cable tv watchers on this forum  I've only seen it once so far and that was yesterday and it was a very shortened version.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you and your dog are the second and third
big time celebrities i know.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Now that my boy is a celebrity, maybe I can get better parking and a better seat at the agility trial this weekend? LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've had ABC family on tonight and the commercial has been on a few times! Congrats to you Elaine and your handsome boy!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow thats awesome!! I've seen the commercial a few times, I'm surprised I didn't see the dog when its been on TV. I love it when I see GSDs on TV! Very cool!!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Saw IT! I have a DVR and watched it several times because it is really quick !

Congrats!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

haha!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I've seen the commercial many, many times now - but only the very short one. I want to see the long version. More GSD, less Red Robin!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

It came on again last night. I stop it a rewinded it so my husbands and kids could see it! I think they know my secret "I'm GERMAN SHEPHERD CRAZY".


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I would love to see the longer version too! More GSD please....


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG! we saw it on tv, too. Wow that's so cool! Congratulations! Have you done commercials before? How did you get this commercial?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The longer version is not out yet and I don't know when it will be out. They didn't tell me when the commercial was coming out and I just had to keep looking.

This was my first commercial. I had signed up with a local animal modeling agency about two years ago and forgot about it. They had told me that GSDs and black dogs were rarely, if ever, used. The agent called me out of the blue as I had put down SchH as something he was doing and they wanted a dog that would do a hold and bark on command that was safe.

It was a very unique experience and they did a ton of takes. I was lucky that my dog is the ever ready bunny of dogs so when they said they wanted another take, he said "yay"! Clearly my future isn't in acting, but it was definitely worthwhile doing.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Saw the commercial sooo awesome!:thumbup:


----------

